# what do you use?



## M.e.j.b02-17

:flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

both.


----------



## 10.11.12

for....


----------



## 10.11.12

Oh never mind, never saw the poll :dohh: both.


----------



## Bexxx

Mooncup


----------



## vinteenage

I used to use tampons, but since having Finn it almost seems like my cervix is lower, so tampons don't seem to go in all the way and it's just awkward.

So I've been using pads.


----------



## sam_mumtobe

Tampons, really don't get on with pads they are so uncomfortable, but I've had to used them since I've had Carla cause of stitches can't wait to go back to tampons


----------



## QuintinsMommy

10.11.12 said:


> for....

:rofl: to stop a runny nose


----------



## amygwen

Tampons! I was scared to use them after having Kenneth though, so it took me a while but I'm back to wearing them, thank god. I hate pads.


----------



## Tanara

_Tampons  Luckily I didnt get it back for 8 months after the initial AB bleeding. So i never really had to worry about it hurting ect. _


----------



## LauraBee

Both when I had periods, but I preferred tampons. Haven't had a period for about a year and a half now though.


----------



## Lanna

Just had my baby 2 weeks ago so I'm stuck in pads. Normally I use tampons though.


----------



## annawrigley

I hate pads but I use them cos I can't wear tampons :(


----------



## bbyno1

Pads!
Never inserted a tampon or even tried. Im too scared:haha:


----------



## holly2234

vinteenage said:


> I used to use tampons, but since having Finn it almost *seems like my cervix is lower, so tampons don't seem to go in all the way and it's just awkwar*d.
> 
> So I've been using pads.

This ^^ ! I use both though. Kind of awkwardly forcing the tampons in when i use them :blush:


----------



## krys

Tampons, but since having Madi they hurt! Luckily I've only had one period since she was born.


----------



## unconditional

haven't had a period since having LO but tampons.. can't stand pads...


----------



## x__amour

Tampons. Only if I go out though. I'll use pads if I'm just lounging at home which I try to do when AF comes. :haha:


----------



## HellBunny

bbyno1 said:


> Pads!
> Never inserted a tampon or even tried. Im too scared:haha:

Me too :haha: :awww:


----------



## hot tea

Neither. I will be using a divacup/mooncup after LO is born.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I never used to use tampons and to be honest i'm still kind of afraid of them. xD but they are soooooo much more comfortable once i forget about them and smell much nicer.


----------



## Desi's_lost

hot tea said:


> Neither. I will be using a divacup/mooncup after LO is born.

A wha? o.o

:haha:


----------



## hot tea

https://cdn.thegreenestdollar.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/divacup.jpg

Never have to use pads or tampons again. Just dump it in the toilet after a few hours, quick rinse and reinsert. Easy, safer and cheaper.


----------



## lizardbreath

Tampons . I hate pads . With a Passion


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Both!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

well hot tea, that does NOT look comfy !


----------



## hot tea

They are made of hospital grade silicon and a hell of a lot more comfy than sitting in your own blood or having a wad of polyester fibers shoved up there, haha. You can't even feel it if it is inserted properly.


----------



## Bexxx

waaay comfier than tampons! (for me anywhoo)
and you can keep it in all day, well I don't think your meant too, but I have done :lol:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

id have to get someone else to insert them. they look SO painfull and awkward. where do u get them?


----------



## hot tea

Bexxx said:


> waaay comfier than tampons! (for me anywhoo)
> and you can keep it in all day, well I don't think your meant too, but I have done :lol:

You can leave them in for like 12 hours on a low flow period. So awesome!

You can buy them at most natural based supermarkets here. IMO tampons look way more painful and awkward than these. It is what you are used to, I guess. I used to only use tampons, then I learned about the divacup.


----------



## ONoez2010

Both! :D


----------



## xgem27x

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> id have to get someone else to insert them. they look SO painfull and awkward. where do u get them?

That picture is of it when its opened, its kinda of rubbery, so you fold it in half, then fold again, so its the size of a tampon, insert it, and then when its inside it opens out again, and like others have said, you can have it in for 12 hours, so you never have to really worry about it! :thumbup:


----------



## vinteenage

Im always intrigued by the Diva Cup but I know of some women who just can't use them. I dont want to drop $30 or so on something I end up not being able to use!


----------



## aidensxmomma

bbyno1 said:


> Pads!
> Never inserted a tampon or even tried. Im too scared:haha:

I thought I was the only one. :haha:

I've only ever used pads. I cannot put anything in myself. I'm totally freaked out by the thought. :blush:


----------



## cabbagebaby

tampons hate pads !


----------



## vinteenage

aidensxmomma said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Pads!
> Never inserted a tampon or even tried. Im too scared:haha:
> 
> I thought I was the only one. :haha:
> 
> I've only ever used pads. I cannot put anything in myself. I'm totally freaked out by the thought. :blush:Click to expand...

Yeah...but to have three kids surely you've had something, ahem, bigger than a tampon up there...

It's not that bad, haha.


----------



## aidensxmomma

vinteenage said:


> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Pads!
> Never inserted a tampon or even tried. Im too scared:haha:
> 
> I thought I was the only one. :haha:
> 
> I've only ever used pads. I cannot put anything in myself. I'm totally freaked out by the thought. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...but to have three kids surely you've had something, ahem, bigger than a tampon up there...
> 
> It's not that bad, haha.Click to expand...

True, but I didn't have to do that myself. :haha:


----------



## rileybaby

I dont think no matter how many times that diva cup was folded, i could not fit it up there :haha: ill stick to pads lol


----------



## hot tea

If you can fit a tampon in, or a penis, then you can fit a very bendy divacup in.


----------



## sam_mumtobe

I've never heard of them before, do you feel it upo there? The picture looks scary lol how much is it? Is it reusable? Sorry if you said it before, I mean do you just buy one or is it one per pariod?


----------



## vinteenage

You just buy one and then clean it out. :)


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Pads.. have no choice :( I had a very odd reaction to tampons before and too scared to try again. I hate pads though so change it all the time so I don't feel so uncomfortable x


----------



## hot tea

You can use the same one over and over again! You can't feel it once it has been inserted, they are very flexible and soft. Price is 25 dollars I think. They aren't scary at once you're used to the idea. :D


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Those Diva cups look like oddly shaped boobs.


----------



## sam_mumtobe

I might give that ago lol cheaper then buying tampons everytime,


----------



## hot tea

https://www.active-balanced-vegan.com/images/diva-cup-folding-demo.jpg

That is how it looks folded. As you can see, very squishy. 

They look somewhat like Madonnas boobs in the 80's/90's...


----------



## sam_mumtobe

Haha do you leak at all? If it doesn't open up right?


----------



## hot tea

Nope! Provided you have it in right you won't leak. And you will know because it feels odd. :)


----------



## vhal_x

I voted tampons, but I've never had a period since my PP bleeding, so :shrug: but if I got another one then I'd use tampons again xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Tbh the thought of tampons after labour is just scary.


----------



## mayb_baby

That cup look soooo scarey I use tampax pearl (only tampons I have ever used)


----------



## Burchy314

Both.


----------



## _laura

Umm nothing :shrug: I haven't had any bleeding since having my Mirena fitted.
But if I did it would probably be either of them. I'm not too fussed. Depends on what I'm wearing/doing.


----------



## lauram_92

tampons! pads are uncomfy.


----------



## annawrigley

My mum uses one of those cup things, I can't handle the thought of having to clean it out. I think i'd vom. Similar to my thoughts on potty training lol


----------



## cammy

pads. Never really used tampons. No particular reason


----------



## Nora97

Tampons


----------



## Lauraxamy

Both. The cup things scare me.


----------



## newmommy23

Tampons usually. Haven't really had a period still though lol


----------



## we can't wait

Both.
I'm too nervous to use tampons all the time, because my aunt got TSS from them. :wacko:


----------



## JadeBaby75

Tampons. But I haven't had a period in over a year so... I might have to reevaluate when the time comes.


----------



## AriannasMama

I don't really get periods with my mirena, if I do, it lasts about one day and I just use tampons then.

Anna I had the EXACT same thought about that cup, the dumping it into the toilet part and cleaning it :sick:


----------



## stefie94

both


----------



## sarah0108

none,i dont have AF :winkwink:


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont have a period :) but I use pads I could never use tampons.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Both


----------



## Strawberrymum

tampons


----------



## 112110

:lol: oh Melissa, I use both. Sometimes I don't get my period for 6 months then light or very heavy for a few weeks; depends.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Pads


----------



## emmylou92

Both, though hopefully wont have to be using any for at least a year, If god could allow me that I'd be dead chuffed!


----------



## annawrigley

Thought you would all be delighted to know I can now use tampons :lol: Thanks to everyone who recommended Tampx Pearl :p Wore my first tampon the other day in 2.5 years! (before I got pregnant)


----------



## beccah11

i use pads, when i have used tampons it feel funny :wacko:





annawrigley said:


> Thought you would all be delighted to know I can now use tampons :lol: Thanks to everyone who recommended Tampx Pearl :p Wore my first tampon the other day in 2.5 years! (before I got pregnant)

whats so good about tampax pearl?:flower:


----------



## Harli

I use both. :wacko: I feel the need to be extra - protected. I can say I always fear leaking when I'm out and about, and not noticing until other people start to.


----------



## annawrigley

beccah11 said:


> i use pads, when i have used tampons it feel funny :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Thought you would all be delighted to know I can now use tampons :lol: Thanks to everyone who recommended Tampx Pearl :p Wore my first tampon the other day in 2.5 years! (before I got pregnant)
> 
> whats so good about tampax pearl?:flower:Click to expand...

I dunno, they must be magical :lol: I tried all sorts of types after having Noah but everything really hurt, but not those :p


----------



## amygwen

^ They are sooooooo much more easy to put in!!! LOL. They are definitely magical.


----------



## x__amour

Tampax Pearl is the only one I can use. Cardboard makes me cringe!


----------



## amygwen

Cardboard makes me cringe too. I started using tampons again since having Kenneth around like 14 months PP and I used cardboard and like sometimes they'd get stuck or I'd get it half way in and than like it would hurt so I had to take it out LOL, sorry TMI, then I started paying a bit extra for the Tampax Pearl and didn't realize how much more easy they are to put in.


----------



## annawrigley

Cardboard? :shock: I used (well, tried to use) Tampax Compak before which have the same applicator as Tampax Pearl but hurt when they were in!


----------



## Anne98

Tampons


----------



## Mummy2B21

both.


----------



## TessyBell

Pads! I HATE tampons!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Tampons! although i had to use pads when i had my first section, and no doubt again after this section if they allow me to have one. pads are too uncomfortable and give me wedgies :/


----------



## LauraBee

So glad I'm still not having periods... I think I'm gonna freak out over what I'll use - I hate pads but the thought of having something inside me :wacko:


----------



## fl00b

pads, i'm so terrified of losing a tampon 'up there' :haha:


----------



## Amy1992x

Both but mostly pads. Ive found that since having Theo, it feels really uncomfortable when i wear tampons :\


----------



## GirlRacer

Pads at the moment as I have the mirena coil and the doctor said for the first couple of months I'm best to use pads in case it could lodge the coil outta place eek


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Pads. I hateee tampons they make me feel sick lol. I don't really like pads tbh periods in general aren't great. xx


----------



## MarissaFaith

before I got pregnant I only wore tampons (i hate the feeling of pads!) but since I've had Austin it hurts way to bad to wear a tampon :shrug: so I've been using pads.


----------



## rebeccalouise

I did use tampons, but since having Amelia I find them uncomfortable? :shrug: so it's pads now! x


----------



## Cassandra1995

When I have AF I use pads, they are just easier for me to use and I know when to change them and all that good stuff. I'm pregnant right now so no AF for me for awhile.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I use both :(


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Tampons.
Always tampons!! 

Looking into the idea f a mooncup though


----------

